# Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits



## nassa (27. März 2011)

*Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

Per Kompatibilitäts-Bits des Nvidia Inspectors ist es nun möglich Sparse Grid Supersampling Antialiasing (SGSSAA) zu aktivieren.

Dazu müsst Ihr einfach in den Treibereinstellungen des Nvidia Inspector von Orbmu2k unter "Antialising Kompatibilität" folgenden
Wert eintragen: 0x000012C1

Nun könnt Ihr unter "Antialiasing - Transparenz-Supersampling" und Eure gewünschte Stufe wählen. Dabei nicht vergessen den entsprechenden
MSAA-Wert unter "Antialiasing - Einstellung" zu wählen.

Dabei ist zu beachten, dass Ihr das LOD entsprechend anpasst.

- 2x SGSSAA: -0,5 
- 4x SGSSAA: -1,0 
- 8x SGSSAA: -1,5 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In der autoexec.cfg von Crysis2 müsst Ihr noch r_PostMSAA = 0 setzen (standard = 1) um das Ingame-AA (Edge-AA) zu deaktivieren.


Die Hinweise zu den Kompatibilitäts-Bits dazu stammen aus dem Rage3D-Board.

Folgende Vergleichsscreenshots stammen ebenfalls aus diesem Forum:

kein AA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In-Game AA (r_PostMSAA = 1)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8x SGSSAA (+ 8x MSAA)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es ist eindeutig zu erkennen, dass der Unschärfe-Effekt, welcher bei dem typischen InGame-AA auftritt, unter SGSSAA völlig verschwunden ist und wir ein scharfes Bild plus geglättete Kanten haben.

Im PCGH Forum konnten WIR diese Konfiguration bereits bestätigen. 
Daher habe ich auch einen Vergleich zwischen 0xAA, 2xSGSSAA, 4xSGSSAA und 8xSGSSAA gemacht:

0x AA (76 fps)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2x SGSSAA (47 fps)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4x SGSSAA        (27 fps)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8x SGSSAA        (12 fps)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Screenshots wurden unter 1680x1050 bei maximaler Grafik erstellt.
Wie man sieht kostet SGSSAA ordentlich Rechenleistung.


Hier noch ein kurzes Video falls man es wirklich nicht verstanden hat, was man einstellen muss:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fbjr72VYepo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gruß


----------



## zcei (27. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

Hmm manche Leute haben iwie echt zu viel langeweile, oder wie entdeckt man so etwas?

Aber ich finds gut 
Genauso wie dieses Crysis 2 Tool mit dem man die Grafik feiner einstellen kann (wobei das ja mMn nur ein Zusammklickern ist, und dann wird ne config erstellt - trotzdem nice)


----------



## Da_Obst (27. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

Bekommst nen Daumen 

Mit der Autoexec muss ich mich noch spielen, funzt bei mir nicht so wie soll.
Aber ich glaub selbst das krasseste Downsampling kann bei dem Game noch was retten...
...geh mich jetz in den Sammelfred ausheulen.


0857


----------



## mapel110 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

Jetzt brauchts nur noch eine Grafikkarte, die schnell genug ist. Meine 460er pfeift auf dem letzten Loch. Aber es sieht geil aus mit 4xSGSSAA.


----------



## Westcoast (27. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

ich denke mal, so wird crytek das spiel nicht belassen. warte ja irgendwie auf DX11 und bessere einstellmöglichkeiten im spiel.
werden bestimmt noch patches nachgereicht, wo viele user zufrieden gestellt werden. Crytek hat ja genug gute leute.


----------



## Skysnake (27. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

Jaja, genau wie bei F1 2010. Da warten wir noch immer drauf, das da so MANCHES! kommt, was versprochen war, und auch eigentlich laut Verpackung drin hätte sein sollen. So kauf ichs maximal für unter 10€. Wenns so gekommen wäre wie versprochen hätte ich auch 50 dafür berappt.


----------



## Westcoast (27. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

skysnake

war F1 2010 nicht von codemasters? ich weiss, dass EA nicht immer fair war. wir werden sehen, ob für crysis 2 etwas nachkommt.


----------



## Skysnake (27. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

Ja Codemaster, und denen glaub ich genau so wenig was, wie Crytek jetzt...

Da wurde groß rumposaunt, das DX11 kommt, und wie toll alles ist, und das PC Lead-Plattform ist... nen SCHEIS ist der PC Lead-Plattform... 

Allein das Grafik-Setup ist ne Zumutung und Verarsche


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

Darauf habe ich nur gewartet DANKE !!

Gleich mal anschalten und testen !

Dumme frage meine finde ich keins muss erst eine neus Profil für Crysis 2 anlegen ?

Also habe eine neues Profil angelegt und auch alles so ein Gestellt nur leider habe ich kein SGSSAA ? scheiß.
Meine treiber is der 266.77
Hilfe für denn armen crimson wäre cool


----------



## hfb (27. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Jaja, genau wie bei F1 2010. Da warten wir noch immer drauf, das da so MANCHES! kommt, was versprochen war, und auch eigentlich laut Verpackung drin hätte sein sollen. So kauf ichs maximal für unter 10€. Wenns so gekommen wäre wie versprochen hätte ich auch 50 dafür berappt.


 
Hm, F1 2010 hat doch alles was es braucht, hatte viel Spass damit, jetzt abgesehen davon dass es viel zu realistisch war.
Wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker sind.

Bei Crysis 2 geb ich dir natürlich recht.


----------



## yamo (27. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

Selbst bei 4XMSAA+4xSGSSAA hat man leider noch Treppchenbildung an den Kanten. Solange man gerade aus draufschaut ist alles supi. Ändert man leicht den Blickwinkel, wirds stufig (sieht man gut an den Wolkenkratzern). Mal ganz abgesehen von den heftigen fps Einbrüchen Zumindest kann man mit den Settings auch ein Sli-System killen
Ich bleibe lieber bei DS+Jakes Config. Schaut insgesamt besser aus.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

Danke ich werde es mir mal angucken...


----------



## dna111 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

ich weiß echt nicht wie ich das einstellen soll bzw wie das gehen soll. Kann jemand das genau erklären?


----------



## chillerman (27. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

Ich habe auch absolut keine Ahnung von der ganzen Geschichte.
Könnte jemand der das fertig eingestellt hat mal einen Screenshot mit den Settings hochladen bitte?

bei nassa ist ja nur der erste Teil der Settings zu sehen :S


----------



## nassa (27. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

@chillerman: was willst du genau wissen? mehr brauchst du doch nicht einstellen.

- Im Inspector Crysis 2 auswählen (oder neues Profil für Crysis 2 erstellen)
- bei Kompatibilitäts-Bits  schreibst du 0x000012C1 rein
- wählst unter AA-Mode: außer Kraft setzen
- unter Settings nimmst du entweder 2x MSAA, 4x MSAA oder 8x MSAA (je nachdem für welchen SGSSAA Mode du dich nachfolgend entscheidest)
- Unter Transparentes Antialiasing wählst du entweder 2x, 4x oder 8x Sparse Grid Supersampling
- dann gehst du ein bisschen runter auf Negative LOD Bias und stellst auf Zulassen/Allow
- nun passt du LOD Bias entsprechend deinem gewünschtem SGSSAA Mode an (so wie im Startpost beschrieben (2x SGSSAA: -0.500, usw.)
- jetzt klickst du oben rechts auf "Apply changes"
- das wars mit der Konfiguration des Treibers. Halt genau wie im Screenshot... Das Fenster kann dann geschlossen werden.

- nun noch in der autoexec.cfg von Crysis (im Hauptordner) r_PostMSAA = 0 setzen.

Fertig. Das wars.


----------



## chillerman (27. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

Perfekt! Danke.
Ich dachte ich müsste noch irgendetwas unten bei den ganzen viele Optionen machen 

Vielen DANK!


----------



## Speedwood (27. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

alta vater auf 8X SGSSAA  kotz die 580 xD aber übertaktet hab ich noch 25- 30 fps


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*



Speedwood schrieb:


> alta vater auf 8X SGSSAA  kotz die 580 xD aber übertaktet hab ich noch 25- 30 fps


 
Naja dann hoffe ich mal das schnell SLI-Unterstützung hinzugefügt wird...damit man es auch ruckelfrei genießen kann...zurzeit idlet mwinw zweite 470er beim zocken noch rum.

Weiß jemand wann es soweit sein könnte für die implementierung für SLI.


----------



## hwk (27. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*



nassa schrieb:


> @chillerman: was willst du genau wissen? mehr brauchst du doch nicht einstellen.
> 
> - Im Inspector Crysis 2 auswählen (oder neues Profil für Crysis 2 erstellen)
> - bei Kompatibilitäts-Bits  schreibst du 0x000012C1 rein
> ...


Beim Profil für Crysis 2 erstellen, nicht vergessen die crysis2.exe auch damit zu verknüpfen....


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*



nassa schrieb:


> @chillerman: was willst du genau wissen? mehr brauchst du doch nicht einstellen.
> 
> - Im Inspector Crysis 2 auswählen (oder neues Profil für Crysis 2 erstellen)
> - bei Kompatibilitäts-Bits  schreibst du 0x000012C1 rein
> ...


 
Also ich selbe habe das ja SO gemacht wie es da steht nur leider geht bei mir nix an was kann es liegen ?


----------



## nassa (27. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

startest du Crysis über eine Verknüpfung? Also über eine, wo noch zusätzliche Befehle angehangen wurden?


----------



## KrHome (27. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Also ich selbe habe das ja SO gemacht wie es da steht nur leider geht bei mir nix an was kann es liegen ?


Deinem Screenshot kann man entnehmen, dass du die Autoexec Datei von dem Advanced Graphics Options Tool erstellen lässt. Darauf würde ich testweise einfach mal verzichten und nur den in der News genannten "r_PostMSAA = 0" Befehl nutzen.

Ich hab's jetzt nicht ausprobiert, aber da du im Tool sowohl MSAA als auch Edge AA deaktiviert hast, halte ich es für möglich, dass hier das Problem liegt. Sobald ein Spiel einen MSAA Befehl ausführt, bewirkt die Funktion "Override Application Settings" nichts mehr.


----------



## nassa (28. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

@Crimson2.0:



KrHome schrieb:


> Deinem Screenshot kann man entnehmen, dass du die Autoexec Datei von dem Advanced Graphics Options Tool erstellen lässt. Darauf würde ich testweise einfach mal verzichten und nur den in der News genannten "r_PostMSAA = 0" Befehl nutzen.



das würde ich dir auch raten


----------



## hwk (28. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Also ich selbe habe das ja SO gemacht wie es da steht nur leider geht bei mir nix an was kann es liegen ?


Ich zitier mich einfach mal selbst 





> Beim Profil für Crysis 2 erstellen, nicht vergessen die crysis2.exe auch damit zu verknüpfen....


falls du das Crysis 2 Profil im Inspector selbst erstellt hast


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

so r_PostMSAA ist nun auf 0
Und nein ich starte das Game ohne Verknüpfung !


----------



## nassa (28. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

mach doch mal screens von deinen einstellungen ausm inspector sowie aus deiner autoexec.cfg

dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## Whitey (28. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

@ CrimsoN 2.0 ich war mal so frei und habe mein SSAA-Profil für Crysis 2 hochgeladen einfach mit den inspector öffnen und spass haben.

Hotfile.com: 1-CLICK Dateihoster: Crysis 2 SSAA Profil.nip

MfG Weissi


----------



## drbeckstar (28. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

Hi leute, wollt das grad mal probieren. Vllt kann mir einer sagen warum ich jetzt garkeine kantenglättung mehr habe. 
mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nassa (28. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

du musst crysis als Profil auswählen und das dann dort editieren. du hast das jetzt nur für die globalen einstellungen gemacht.

und weiterhin musst du noch das LOD anpassen wie im Startpost beschrieben.


----------



## dna111 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

meiner speichert den wert von LOD bias nicht ab. Woran kann das liegen? bei 2x muss ich doch -0.5 rein schreiben oder? wenn ich bestätige und neu starte ist der befehl weg (wieder auf 0.0)


----------



## nassa (29. März 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 - SGSSAA per Kompatibilitäts-Bits*

ja das is richtig eingestellt. warum er das bei dir nicht speichert weiß ich auch nicht.


----------

